# I'm a seasonal TM but was let go. I have my last shift next week. Is it ok if I start applying to other Target nearby? or should I call HR there?



## yugioh (Jan 1, 2021)

I am looking to stay with Target; I love working there. Even if it is just a few hours until it picks up again I am willing to do so. I was told last week (my 2nd to the last shift) that they won't be able to keep me. Ive asked to be transfer to another department at our store but was told they are all the same and are struggling to keep everyone. My last shift is next week.

Can I apply at other Target store? Should I call HR at the other nearby local store and ask?


----------



## DBZ (Jan 2, 2021)

The other store is in the same boat. If you want to stay with target, you have to wait until there is an opening and that won't be till March. When a position opens up, they will call you. If you still want to come back, they will reactivate you. You will want your availability to meet their needs.


----------



## NKG (Jan 2, 2021)

Target uses their payroll heavy during the holiday season; that when January rolls around its heavily expected to cut payroll. All Targets are this way. If you weren't kept on but had good rapport from the store then wait 3 months then reapply. I know on occasions the best was cut but my store always let go low proformers. Just saying


----------

